# 4l60e



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

My trans is shot in my 04 beyond repair. Found a trans out of an 01 ls1 camaro for cheap. Will the trans from the camaro fit my gto?


----------



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

This is the trans I'm looking at.


----------

